# Some Pics Of your planted your



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Post pics of your planted tanks.thanks


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

semi planted soon to be a jungle


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

This is how my 80g Redbelly tank looked like, two-and-a-half years ago:

View attachment 65267


View attachment 65268


Over time, as the inhabitants got bigger, I removed more and more decor - now it's semi-decorated at most...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great tank Judazzz, please excuse my photography skills







not to mention the tank isn't clear of a bout with green water... It is almost clear! the pics still are lame... I had mats of microsword going on either side, where the "bald spot" is, but ripped it out.. going to fill it in with dwarf hairgrass..


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

^^^that is amazing...I love that tank. Unfortunately i got fed up with my plants and ditched them. I'm actually much happier going back to just sand.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Can you keep plants in sand, I think you can?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Picture is about a month old. Tank is currently a little overgrown since at my last maintenance my rhom swam up to my hand and I'm no longer confident putting bare hands in there. Probably pick up one of those steel mesh gloves they use for fishing or something.


----------



## dopper3 (Sep 5, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> Can you keep plants in sand, I think you can?
> [snapback]1067908[/snapback]​


Yes you can. I have sand in my tank with an amazon sword and like 0.5wpg and it's still doing very well. It doesnt grow like crazy, but one or two new leaves every week. I haven't had time to put more plants in there yet, but I plan on it. I also plan on setting up my 15g without piranhas and just putting in a variety of fish with a shitload of plants. Anyone have a good idea of a good carpet plant? Java moss seems to be the closest thing to a carpet plant available around here, is it good under low light?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> please excuse my photography skills
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome tank you got there, man








Inspired by planted tank guruh Amano?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Soldat said:


> ^^^that is amazing...I love that tank. Unfortunately i got fed up with my plants and ditched them. I'm actually much happier going back to just sand.
> [snapback]1067827[/snapback]​


Thanks! Believe me, I was frustrated for the last 3.5 months!! But I loved the hobby enough to stick it out, and I really did not want to be beaten by a very low life form... (algea!! LOL) I had some $$ from my tax refund, and that made all the difference, because I was able to fork out the $$ for the AHSupply 4x55w bright kit, Greg Watson dry fertilizers, and the pressurized CO2 setup that I pieced together, thanks to ebay. After reading, experimenting, and praying, my tank is 99% algea free!
ElTwitcho's thread, and looking at Yorkshire's pics got me interested in this hobby.. And Twitch directed me to Mr Watson's site, among other things he helped me with... great help he was.

Judazz
Thank you too! I was initially inspired by comming to this site, and looking at Twitch's planted tank thread, and by looking at Yorkshires pics.. then, after reading for a long time about planted tanks, then I learned of Mr Amano. His style has really made the hobby more popular, and that is for a good reason, he makes beautiful aquascapes! But I tend to lean towards Tom Barr's advice for keeping an aquarium, rather than Amano, simply because Amano will have you spend tons of loot, when Mr Barr isn't in the hobby for the big bucks it seems!
Twitch's tnk looks great, but that is the very reason I sold my 10" RBP's, because I could not trust them near my delectable hands anymore!!
But now that I've learned how to set a tank up for plants, I would be more confident to have a scape that would be very low maintenance, especially for P's. But I'm not confident enough with my skills to go and do that just yet...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

dopper3 said:


> bmpower007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you keep plants in sand, I think you can?
> ...


happy planting!! Java moss does well in low lighting.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

> I found someone else who's heard of Tom Barr!












Great tanks, everyone.









ElTwitcho - what substrate do you have? Is it just dark gravel, or something similar to Eco Complete?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Judazz
> Thank you too! I was initially inspired by comming to this site, and looking at Twitch's planted tank thread, and by looking at Yorkshires pics.. then, after reading for a long time about planted tanks, then I learned of Mr Amano. His style has really made the hobby more popular, and that is for a good reason, he makes beautiful aquascapes! But I tend to lean towards Tom Barr's advice for keeping an aquarium, rather than Amano, simply because Amano will have you spend tons of loot, when Mr Barr isn't in the hobby for the big bucks it seems!
> Twitch's tnk looks great, but that is the very reason I sold my 10" RBP's, because I could not trust them near my delectable hands anymore!!
> But now that I've learned how to set a tank up for plants, I would be more confident to have a scape that would be very low maintenance, especially for P's. But I'm not confident enough with my skills to go and do that just yet...
> [snapback]1068464[/snapback]​


Thanks for your reply, mate








Do you have a link to any of Barr's work, or his homepage?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Scarlet said:


> > I found someone else who's heard of Tom Barr!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plain black gravel and about 30 pounds of laterite


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for that. Looks great.











> Do you have a link to any of Barr's work, or his homepage?


This is Toms home site:

http://www.barrreport.com/forums/index.php?referrerid=27


----------

